# Carioca 656 2006



## Sharna DeCamilli (May 4, 2019)

Has any one got any information I can download for the Motorhome above please ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF Sharna?

Go direct to CI for info.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Sharna, and welcome.

Are you new to motorhoming? It's a great hobby/way of life!


----------

